# Whats brand band blade do you use?



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

I have been useing Timber Wolf bands for years with good results, the last ones I got were a mix of a .045 thickness and .042, 5 of each, they seem to cut fine but the 5 .045s all broke before they needed sharpening, you could see lots of gullet cracks after only cutting a couple hundred feet. I was told by the sales person they would run well on my mill with its 19 " dia. wheels. I think .045 is just to thick to run on 19" wheels but I could be wrong as these were the 1st time I bought that thickness. So im lookin to try a new brand and thought I would see what you guys are useing. Timber wolf did nothing when I complained about the breaking of the bands so im not sure I will order from them again. Thanks Mike


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

when i got started last fall millin' i asked the same quesion. i was reffered to try the munksforsager brand. i have only bought 20 blades since then. they have been fine for me so far through resharpening and all. good luck.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

_"_*What brand band blade do you use?"

*Wow...try saying that 5 times, fast! *:blink:

*The only decent BS blades I've used are Timberwolf....never tried the other reputable brands.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I use Munkforssagar and have exclusively for almost 5 years. I have no great opposition to trying other bands I guess, but I am just a "if it ain't broke don't fix it" guy and haven't tried another brand since I put my first few Munks on. I tried many types the first couple years and found Munks to be the best, either slightly better than some or far better than others. For me since I mill yard trees I noticed a distinct difference (and I don't know why) between Munks and other brands when I hit nails. The Munks just kept on cutting wood. Sure it shortened the lifespan some, but they weren't instantly dead like before I switched.

Mark (or anyone) at http://www.kenne-saw.com/content/18.htm have been very helpful to me. I have not had to buy bands in over a year though, maybe 18 months, I have ~100 or so I keep in a sharpening rotation.

I did break one the other day, first time in a long time. And it was my fault, I knew I had been milling on a very dull blade for quite some time. But I kept pushing it.

Since you mentioned thickness. I too have 19" bandwheels and run a 0.041.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I have some Monks that came with the mill and trying some Cooks super sharps now. I had a problem with broken bands on the Monks, but tracked it down to .045 blades and not the brand. They cut really well. I just got the Cooks; so to early to tell how they compare.


----------

